# wireless phone jack/Comcast Digital phone



## leeheath (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi,
I subscribe to Comcast for digital phone & internet. I subscribe to DirectTV for cable tv service. There is a phone line going from the Comcast modem into a phone jack...voila I have phone service.
I have one DVR receiver which is not connected to a phone line, (it needs to be if I want to order PPV movies) Will I be able to use a wireless phone jack? How does that work anyway?
Thanks for the help!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Show us exactly where you see this wireless phone jack?


----------



## leeheath (Dec 31, 2008)

plugged near the Direct tv reciever and far away from any phone jack.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

A make/model would be useful. We're not sure what capabilities you're talking about here.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Are you asking _how_ to connect the DVR to your new phone system? Or are you looking for help with a wireless phone jack system you've already purchased?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm still trying to figure that out!


----------

